# Moving irrigation pump?



## mkgoetz (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a big deal should take a couple of hours. Make sure you turn the water to the pump off :thumbsup:


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

Agreed, pretty straight forward. However, if you are going to move this and place a deck over where it was, I highly recommend making sure you do things right so you never have to come back for a repair. You have several pipes terminating here, a check valve, etc. 

If you have any fittings you are going to use to move the pipe to where you need them, I'd recommend using Sch 80 fittings. They are considered the plastic equivalent of galvanized. If pipes ever break, it's at the fittings, so if you never want to pull up the deck to fix any pipes, it might be worth it to spend a few extra bucks on fittings.


----------



## tomberlins (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have actually gotten the pump moved and back up and running but I have gotten small leaks around some of the couplings. Actually I am replacing them a third time this weekend. I have been using rain or shine liberally at each joint. Maybe not allowing to cure long enough?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

Very important to hold pipe in the fitting for a few extra seconds. It naturally wants to pop out, so you'll want to hold them together for an extra 10-20 seconds.


----------



## tomberlins (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the help - mission finally accomplished this weekend - now on to the deck!


----------



## dsmith883 (Jun 9, 2017)

hello i have to same issue. my irrigation pump in exactly where i would like to build a deck. and i do not want to pay $1500 for someone to drill another shallow well in another part of our back yard. did you loss any water pressure? how does it look? can you provide after pictures? I've always been told the pump has to be located right over the shallow well and could not move it. Is this true?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

dsmith883 said:


> hello i have to same issue. my irrigation pump in exactly where i would like to build a deck. and i do not want to pay $1500 for someone to drill another shallow well in another part of our back yard. did you loss any water pressure? how does it look? can you provide after pictures? I've always been told the pump has to be located right over the shallow well and could not move it. Is this true?


It doesn't have to be directly over the well. It does have a lifting limit so you want to be sure and keep the pump as close to the ground as possible.


----------

